# Export a Google Map?



## Niagaramark (Jul 20, 2007)

Don't know if this is possible, but I need to create a 'touristy' map that highlights about 60 addresses/locations. My client has supplied me with a link to a Google map where they have placed all 60 targets/locations. I now need to create a detailed map using that info as reference (exact street locations etc.) I was originally hoping to create a map in Illustrator and plot the locations on the map - painstaking!
Does anyone know of any mapping software or way that I can export the Google map and rework it in AI?
Any suggestions would be welcome.
Thanks


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Doubt there will be any format that is workable coming from Google Earth. What about taking a screen s hot of what you want and scaling it over the maps you have in illustrator? 

You can save the image you see in Google Earth. Thats the only way I can think of doing it, but I am not an illustrator guru, so maybe someone out knows of a better way.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Do not do the static map...that's just wrong. Do you have the kml or kmz file with the locations or was this all embedded? you can quite easily embed google maps in your webpage and have the map overlay the kml file with your points. you can hard code it as well if you really want but it is easy to build your points in google earth and then export it as a kml (or kmz). If you do build it in Google Earth you can also build the pop up windows that will be accessible to your users as well.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Is this for a webpage? I didn't see that in the original post. My mind always thinks print first.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Guess its obvious which worlds you and I both work in  I'm a GIS online mapping guy so I'm always thinking web not print.


----------



## Niagaramark (Jul 20, 2007)

Sorry
End use is for print.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

You can't use the Google map directly because it is covered by copyright
Capturing a screenshot to redraw it in Illustrator is probably the only way, unless you have purchased a mapping program that lets you generate maps for yourself. 
Open Maps is a public domain collection of maps - quality varies widely depending on area. The maps are exportable as .PNG files 
OpenStreetMap


----------



## Niagaramark (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions folks! I made it through the map recreation the good ol' fashioned way. Google map screen cap, photoshop clean-up, AI auto trace + a lot of pen and brush works. End product was great, but there was no short cut. Final printed product due back from printer on Wed! Hopefully happy client on Thursday. Happy designer 15 days later!


----------

